

Ask HN: Android vs BlackBerry development? - tmpk

I want to port a moderately complex Android app to BlackBerry. I understand that BB development is in Java. Can anyone who has done a similar port or has experience in BB development comment on how much work it would be. I am thinking of potentially contracting out the BB development. If anyone here is interested in a BB development project, please contact me using the info in my profile. Thanks!
======
joubert
Perhaps redundant quesiton: Have you considered porting to HTML? Or is it not
feasible for your app?

